

Why iPhone 5 needs to be lighter - alexknight
http://alexknight.net/blog/2011/3/7/why-iphone-5-needs-to-be-lighter.html

======
dave1619
Totally agree iPhone 5 should be lighter. The iPhone 4 is great but a tad too
heavy in one hand. I think the back glass adds weight and they will switch to
aluminum.

------
cfinke
If my iPhone were any lighter, I'd have trouble telling when it's in my pocket
and when I've forgotten to grab it.

------
jawartak
Or 'How to know when you should start working out.'

~~~
squidbot
I thought I would be the first with the same snarky comment :) Seriously
though, I use my iPhone 4 in much the same way all the time and have never
found it to be too heavy in any way. The solid feel also makes it less "toy
like", which really doesn't impact function, but sure makes me feel better
about what I spent my money on!

